# ICD code for  Apparent life threatening event (infant)



## meeramohanakrishnan (May 13, 2008)

Hi All.



Please help me with ICD code for  Apparent life threatening event (infant)



Thanks,

Meera


----------



## Andrschery (May 15, 2008)

Hi Meera,

That one is tough as there really is not an ICD-9 code for Acute Life Threatening event.  What I do is code the sign/symptom i.e. patient not breathing code apnea, patient hypoxic 799.02, or patient is cyanotic - code cyanosis, or if patient having difficulty breathing I use 786.09..

Hope that answers your question.

Cheryl, LPN, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Sugumaran (May 15, 2008)

hi meera

"life threatening event" - is just says about the status of the infant we dont have any icd for that, so its better to go with signs and symptoms 
thanks 
sugumar


----------

